# Hotmail pop3 ?!



## Spontan (24. November 2001)

geht das mit hotmail???
wenn ja was sind die daten???


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (24. November 2001)

hi,
url des servers: (der mailserver ist ein http server)

http://services.msn.com/svcs/hotmail/httpmail.asp

Name: das vor dem @.. der Rest ist selbsterklärend 

alles so in dem kram eintragen


----------

